# 9N Loses oil pressure and power after about 1/2 hour



## Bob P (Apr 25, 2019)

I have a 9N that was my fathers, Unfortunately I really don’t know the history of what’s been done on it other than being converted to 12 volt. It runs fine at first, but for some reason after about 1/2 hour it loses all oil pressure and power. So I have to shut it down and wait until it cools down and then it’s good to go again. Does anybody have any thoughts as to what might be the problem?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Bob. Glad to have you! When you say that you have to let it cool down.... is it overheating at all? Have you changed or are you sure that it has the correct weight oil in the motor, and that it's good (no severe break down or coolant in it? )


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Sounds to me that you either have a clogged oil filter(if it has one) or the engine is very low on oil. Unless you have no fan belt or the brakes are ON.


----------



## Bob P (Apr 25, 2019)

Well this my Dad passed away in 2007 and it has sat in the barn since then. Fortunately he had drained all the gas. So all I had to do was replace the battery put fresh gas in it and it fired right up. I did check all the fluid levels, but embarrassingly I did not replace the oil and filter before using it. It would probably be a good idea to start there. And no Hoodoo it was not overheating I just meant that for some reason I had to shut it off and let it sit for a few hours. I’m assuming to cool down. Before I could start it back up and everything was back to normal.


----------

